# Selection does not contain a main type



## Futtzie (4. Mai 2008)

hi,

also ich versuch mir grad java-grundlagen mit dem Buch "Java mit Eclipse" beizubringen nun hab ich bei einem wohl eher einfachen code ein problem

hier erstmal der code:

```
package org.javabuch.file;
public class Launcher {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		ReadFile rf=new ReadFile();
		rf.load();

	}

}
```

und:


```
package org.javabuch.file;

import java.io.File;

public class ReadFile {
	public void load() {
		String Zeile="";
		File f=new File ("test.txt");
		boolean ex=f.exists();
		if (ex) {
			boolean re=f.canRead();
			if (re) {
				try {
					FileReader reader= new FileReader(f);
					BufferedReader input= new BufferedReader(reader);
					Zeile= input.readLine();
					System.println(Zeile);
					input.close();
					reader.close();
				}
				catch (IOException e) {
					// Nur bei Lesefehlern: Anzeige der Fehlermeldung
					System.out.println(e);
				}
			}
			else {
				System.out.println("Datei kann nicht gelesen werden");
			}
		}
		else {
			System.out.println("Datei existiert nicht!");
		}
	}
}
```

und wenn ich es ausführen will sagt mir Eclipse immer: "Selection does not contain a main type"
wenn mir wer die zeit hat sone warscheinlich nervige anfänger frage zu beantworten wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar

mfg
Futtzie


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2008)

Das was du gerade ausgewählt hast, ist wohl nicht Launcher, sondern ReadFile. ReadFile hat aber keine main Methode, kann also auch nicht ausgeführt werden.

Kein Java, sondern ein IDE Problem -> verschieb


----------



## Futtzie (6. Mai 2008)

der code oben ist doch der launcher und der hat ja auch ne main drin...


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mai 2008)

Aber den hast du ihn Eclipse wohl nicht ausgewählt gehabt, also du auf den Knopf gedrückt hast.
Im Zweifelsfall: Rechtsklick auf die richtige Datei -> run as


----------



## Futtzie (6. Mai 2008)

mhhh kommt das selbe raus wieder die fehlermeldung ich weiß einfach nich was daran falsch sein sollte bzw warum der die main nich findet...


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2008)

Du hast einen Rechtsklick auf die Launcher.java gemacht und dort run as? Hm dann darf die Meldung nicht kommen. Probiers zur Sicherheit einfach nochmal. Kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Futtzie (7. Mai 2008)

habs grad nochma probiert ändert aber nixs ich mach rechtsklick dann run as dann hab zwei möglichkeiten einmal als java application oder ich kann den run dialoge öffnen .... bei java application is die fehlermeldung und beim rundialoge da kann ich ja nur irgendwelche extra konfigurationen für den start machen...


----------

